# Whats next for the Horus Heresy?



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Master of Mankind I know of as the likely next one. And I believe there was a Nightlords novel called Nightfall further out, but anything else that is known in the pipeline?

Edit: Forgot Hunters Moon and Thief of Revelations. But werent those audio dramas? Mainly concerned about books.


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

Graham McNeill is working on a Horus novel called _Vengeful Spirit_, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Guys, that's what will go next:
First would be Vengeful Spirit (sadly it is still not ready - and we will not see it at BL weekender) - but where would be HH novella (Dark mechanicus)
After that would be paper release of Scars; when, only when Master of Mankind
Nightfall - the chances are, is that you will not see it in 2 years


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Anakwanar said:


> Guys, that's what will go next:
> First would be Vengeful Spirit (sadly it is still not ready - and we will not see it at BL weekender) - but where would be HH novella (Dark mechanicus)
> After that would be paper release of Scars; when, only when Master of Mankind
> Nightfall - the chances are, is that you will not see it in 2 years


Honestly looking forward to all of that, if that is in fact true.
2 years +/- for a night lords book? That sucks!

Weren't there rumors of an anthology of primarch origin stories at the HH weekender?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Upcoming Horus Heresy

Audio Dramas
Vengeance by John French – this will focus on First Captain Sigismund of the Imperial Fists, as he has to deal with a group of Word Bearers stranded in the Sol system.

Limited Edition Novellas
Cybernetica by Rob Sanders – a story about loyalist resistance to the Dark Mechanicum forces controlling Mars.

Anthologys
Shattered Legions anthology by various authors – this focuses on the three legions shattered during the dropsite massacre – the Salamanders, Iron Hands and Raven Guard – and their response and actions after the incident on Istvaan V.
The Silent War anthology by various authors – this covers the war in the shadows, and may involve the Sigillite, assassins, and the psychological warfare aspect. No real details, but I expect to see the Alpha Legion feature heavily for the traitors.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

In addition to what March of Time has said, we have the following novels upcoming.

_Scars_ by Chris Wraight - The White Scars novel obviously.

_The Master of Mankind_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden - ADB's coming novel about the Emperor and the War in the Webway.

_Nightfall_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden - ADB's other coming HH novel about Sevatar and the Night Lords

Death Guard novel TBN - James Swallow's coming novel about the Death Guard and their fall to Nurgle.

_Vengeful Spirit_ by Graham McNeill - McNeill's coming novel that will return to Horus Lupercal, the Sons of Horus and the Vengeful Spirit.


_Scars_ is the next HH novel to be released. After that... nobody knows yet. Likely it'll be the Death Guard novel or _Vengeful Spirit_ as ADB is still writing The Talon of Horus so his HH novels are a while off.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like there will be plenty of interesting stuff to come. I just hope Swallow manages to flesh out the Heresy era death guard a bit better than his 30k Blood Angels. Though considering what the Death Guard is going to end up looking like, I think we can forgive a bit of a lack of flesh. Hah!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> I just hope Swallow manages to flesh out the Heresy era death guard a bit better than his 30k Blood Angels.


Me too. FotE is one of my favourite HH novels, but he really did blow FtT. I'm hoping a return to the DG might prove a return to form for him.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

March of Time said:


> Shattered Legions anthology by various authors – this focuses on the three legions shattered during the dropsite massacre – the Salamanders, Iron Hands and Raven Guard – and their response and actions after the incident on Istvaan V.


I wish they would have been retained for this anthology and not been shoehorned into most Heresy novels since Isstvan! 



March of Time said:


> The Silent War anthology by various authors – this covers the war in the shadows, and may involve the Sigillite, assassins, and the psychological warfare aspect. No real details, but I expect to see the Alpha Legion feature heavily for the traitors.


Do we have any additional information about this one? Psychological warfare aspect fair enough, but after _Nemesis_ it seemed clear that both Horus and the Emperor had resigned themselves to facing each other personally. Though I suppose that doesn't rule out assassins/spy networks/psychological warfare on a less grand scale.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Do we have any additional information about this one? Psychological warfare aspect fair enough, but after _Nemesis_ it seemed clear that both Horus and the Emperor had resigned themselves to facing each other personally. Though I suppose that doesn't rule out assassins/spy networks/psychological warfare on a less grand scale.


Yeah, I'd like to see what the assassins have been getting up to since the events of _Nemesis_, and before then in fact. Granted, both the Emperor and Horus have chosen not to assassinate each other, but the assassin order must surely be targeting other high priority traitors, from Captains and Legions masters, to the other Primarchs themselves. So far, all we've seen is that one Culexus assassin, that went after the Outcast Dead, and even then he didn't seem to be your typical Culexus.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Vengeance by John French - december 2013 (50% chance BL Weekender)
Cybernetica by Rob Sanders - 50 % chance at BL Weekender, but more likely at BL Live 2014
Shattered Legions anthology - winter 2014
Vengeful spirit - if we are lucky enough january 2014
_Scars_ by Chris Wraight - april-may 2014
_The Master of Mankind - summer 2014
_Death Guard novel TBN - James Swallow's - autumn 2014
_Nightfall_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden - not until the end of 2015 - sorry :smoke:


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> Vengeance by John French - december 2013 (50% chance BL Weekender)
> Cybernetica by Rob Sanders - 50 % chance at BL Weekender, but more likely at BL Live 2014
> Shattered Legions anthology - winter 2014
> Vengeful spirit - if we are lucky enough january 2014
> ...


Scars will be out before Vengeful Spirit. Scars is listed as book 28 in Unremembered Empire


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

No - sorry mate, Vengeful spirit - will be released this winter (100%)


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

So Swallow's going to handle the Death Guard's fall and McNeil gets to return the spotlight to Horus. Not exactly pleased to hear that. 

They're such inconsistent authors. McNeill's had some hits but works best i feel when not writing about Space Marines. Swallow's only done rubbish except Flight of the Eisenstien. 

I hope they've been paying attention to how Abnett and Aaron have writing Space Marines as more than just oversized humans but as fundamentally transhuman. Its nice to see those 2 along with Cris Wraight building a cohesive world. I've noticed those three have been building and developing a coherent perspective of 40k. 

I'd like to see the recent consistency continued.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> No - sorry mate, Vengeful spirit - will be released this winter (100%)


Well considering this interview with McNeill says he is still working on VS, I doubt we'll be seeing it this year. And since Mal is right and Scars is listed as Book 28 in the list and is actually finished, I rather think it will be next. That's based on the facts we see, not one posters claim.

http://www.starburstmagazine.com/features/interviews/6467-interview-graham-mcneil-lords-of-mars


Some info on Vengeful Spirit from this interview for those interested.



Graham McNeill said:


> Currently I am working on Vengeful Sprit, which is a Sons of Horus centric novel. It brings the Warmaster back into centre frame, because for a while we’ve been telling stories about the other Primarchs. What the Warmaster was doing is something that we don’t know an awful lot about. We’ve spent a lot of time figuring out what the major characters have been doing, and it’s about time to remind the readers why it’s his name on the series title. The book will bring him front and centre to the Heresy and remind the readers just how terrifying The Sons of Horus are when they make war.


Does sound good, I especially like the idea of seeing the Sons of Horus again and how terrifying they can be in battle.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

> Well considering this interview with McNeill says he is still working on VS, I doubt we'll be seeing it this year.


Lordi, just for you to know - complete Vengeful spirit novel right now running it's second editorial circle already at BL. McNeil has completed it more than 3 weeks ago. You could ask him yourself - your info is little outdated. I will never believe that BL would be running editorial circles on the novel for more then 6 months


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Lordi, just for you to know - complete Vengeful spirit novel right now running it's second editorial circle already at BL. McNeil has completed it more than 3 weeks ago. You could ask him yourself - your info is little outdated. I will never believe that BL would be running editorial circles on the novel for more then 6 months


The interview that I quoted was written on the 10th, even allowing for it to have been written a week or two before it was posted, there is no way that a book will go through drafts, editing and processing in a few weeks. And how exactly would I ask McNeill for this info? I don't know him nor have I ever communicated with him in any way.

Considering that you have no proof whatsoever of your claims, i'll stick with what I can see in front of me. An interview dated on the 10th where McNeill says he is still working on _Vengeful Spirit_.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

From My facebook:
"I cant seem to find anything regarding Vengeful spirit. Do you have any word of a release date, or even what the cover looks like? This is one of my most anticipated"
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Fortress-of-Hera/168708683140556?ref=stream - The Fortress of Hera I can't say. Because I don't know. Just had a look at the cover brief (Ace) and it's with the editors, so...sometime soon(ish).

Another one - 
Vengeful spirit anytime soon?????
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Fortress-of-Hera/168708683140556?ref=stream - The Fortress of Hera It's been with the editors a couple of weeks, so I expect we'll go through their feedback soon... 
And this was September 26
So yeah, i'm pretty sure - and i could always show you proof for my claims


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> From My facebook:
> "I cant seem to find anything regarding Vengeful spirit. Do you have any word of a release date, or even what the cover looks like? This is one of my most anticipated"
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Fortress-of-Hera/168708683140556?ref=stream - The Fortress of Hera I can't say. Because I don't know. Just had a look at the cover brief (Ace) and it's with the editors, so...sometime soon(ish).
> 
> ...


Why did you not post that first?? Give proof rather than just saying something and expecting everyone else to accept it without proof.

Still though, _Scars_ will be next. It's edited and finished, since it is being released as an ebook first, so I expect _Scars_ will be released fully by December and _Vengeful Spirit_ will be either Book 29 or 30 at the latest.


LotN


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I'm pretty certain Anakwanar is related to Black Library somehow.

Remember that interview with a BL editor earlier this year? There were far too many coincidences between it and his posting style/content for this to be chance.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Anakwanar said:


> Lordi, just for you to know - complete Vengeful spirit novel right now running it's second editorial circle already at BL. McNeil has completed it more than 3 weeks ago. You could ask him yourself - your info is little outdated. I will never believe that BL would be running editorial circles on the novel for more then 6 months


It doesn't really matter if Vengeful Spirit is 110% done and already printed, bound, and ready to go.
In the series list in Unremembered Empire, Scars is book #28. So unless BL had a fairly massive screw up in their dates/reviewing things before they are printed, I would have to say you are wrong. Only as far as VS being next, it could very well be done and going through editing. I just don't think that the list BL itself put out to the public is wrong because you say so and are every black library author's best friend.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Bobss - :wink:


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

> It doesn't really matter if Vengeful Spirit is 110% done and already printed, bound, and ready to go.
> In the series list in Unremembered Empire, Scars is book #28. So unless BL had a fairly massive screw up in their dates/reviewing things before they are printed, I would have to say you are wrong. Only as far as VS being next, it could very well be done and going through editing. I just don't think that the list BL itself put out to the public is wrong because you say so and are every black library author's best friend.


You are probably right - it would be #28. Because, Scars would be released as HARDBACK this december - or early January, and 6 months later (april-may) in paperback. That's why it's #28 - VS would be released let's pretend this January. So yes - it would be after the Scars and # 29. Nobody screwed up here


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Anakwanar said:


> You are probably right - it would be #28. Because, Scars would be released as HARDBACK this december - or early January, and 6 months later (april-may) in paperback. That's why it's #28 - VS would be released let's pretend this January. So yes - it would be after the Scars and # 29. Nobody screwed up here


With Brotherhood of the Storm coming out soon(January IIRC) I would expect the hardcover of Scars to be some where around there.
So we can hope the hardcover will be out in January. That is one I am excited to have on my shelf with all the other hardcovers.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

The Silent War, might refer to Dark Angles on Caliban. The words "The Silent War" were some of the first spoken in the audio drama, Gray Angle. I think it was Cypher who was the speaker.


----------

